# Wet/Dry sump filter



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

I just bought a used 180 Gallon setup, but i don't understand the Wet/Dry sump system he had. There's 2 layers of bio balls, and no sponge filters anywhere...how does it actually filtrate?? Only biologically? here's a pic..Let me know if there's something odd or wrong with the setup..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I will make this kinda brief but... yes bioballs in a wet dry ( once established with bacteria) are a great bio filter, but if tons of crap gets built up they can become a problem... therefore theres typically some sort of sponge or other pre filter media either in, or below the drip tray... really it depends on if you are using it for salt or fresh water but i am sure if you googled it you could find some suggestions


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Is that black layer on the top the drip tray? If so, I'd just add a layer of sponge or filter floss on top of it for mech filtration.


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> Is that black layer on the top the drip tray? If so, I'd just add a layer of sponge or filter floss on top of it for mech filtration.


yeah, it's a pull out drip tray....But what happens if the sponge/floss get's saturated, won't it make the water overflow (not let water pass?)


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

It will overflow if it becomes too saturated. That's why I would use filter floss. You can buy it in bulk at Home Depot, Walmart, Canadian Tire, ect. and replace it every week or so. If you go the sponge route you can always buy some cheap ones at the dollar store and rinse them out with every water change. Of course you could always use booth the filter floss and sponges.


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

eddiea1 said:


> It will overflow if it becomes too saturated. That's why I would use filter floss. You can buy it in bulk at Home Depot, Walmart, Canadian Tire, ect. and replace it every week or so. If you go the sponge route you can always buy some cheap ones at the dollar store and rinse them out with every water change. Of course you could always use booth the filter floss and sponges.


excellent advice..Thanks Eddie, I'll check it out @ walmart tomorrow.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the set up....


----------

